# BMW Motorrad Achieves Highest-Ever February Sales



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*BMW Motorrad achieves 13.5% sales increase in February. Highest-ever February sales with 9,195 vehicles sold.*

In February BMW Motorrad sales increased by 13.5% thereby achieving the fifth all-time high for this month in succession. 9,195 motorcycles and maxi scooters (previous year: 8,098 units) were supplied to customers worldwide last month. As per February sales increased by 14.2% to 15.458 vehicles (previous year: 13,536 units).

Heiner Faust, BMW Motorrad Head of Sales and Marketing: "With 15,458 vehicles sold we have achieved a new record after the first two months of the year. This is a considerable increase in sales of 14.2% as compared to the equivalent period last year. What is more, last month showed the best February sales for the fifth time in succession in the company's history with 9,195 vehicles sold and an increase of 13.5 %. The main drivers of this success are the continuing high demand for the models we launched in 2014 and the new models of the current season. This spring will again see five new motorcycle launches."

The new *BMW S 1000 RR* has been considerably revised for the 2015 model year. The main features are 4 kg less weight, more output and even greater usability. Meanwhile there are two new boxer models lined up for the start next season: the new *BMW R 1200 R* and the *R 1200 RS*. The second generation of the *BMW F 800 R* makes a clear statement in the middle class segment and sets out to continue the success of the distinctive BMW Motorrad parallel twins. With the new *S 1000 XR* BMW Motorrad is introducing a high-performance, sports-oriented 4-cylinder motorcycle. It combines the qualities of the BMW Motorrad GS, Touring and Sports models to provide a completely new ride experience under the name "Adventure Sport".


----------

